# A nice garage sale find



## MontanaResident (Sep 16, 2018)

3rd day of the sale, and the old chainsaws were gone. But I did find this prize. That and a heavy duty puller, both for $35, and I left satisfied. Once upon a time this was a 5x5 Stag. Now a wall ornament. I hate buying such things, but nothing I have shot comes close to this prize. Shot, hell I haven't ever seen a Stag with this size rack.


----------

